

Randi Zuckerberg to leave Facebook to start social media firm - ajhai
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20087785-93/randi-zuckerberg-to-leave-facebook-to-start-social-media-firm/

======
antidaily
Can't believe this made the front page.

